# Starting a remodel spread out over 3.5 acres



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Here we go, more than two years after the first meeting. We have about 4 weeks to complete it:


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Gotta love it. Guess you better get started.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Hope you had a price increase clause.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

"Separated derived?"


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

LGLS said:


> "Separated derived?"


Miami speak.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MikeFL said:


> Hope you had a price increase clause.


40%
Our supplier honored our gear price. 
Aluminum wire


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Looks like a great project. Good luck with it.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

Will need some pics when done.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

So jealous of your work.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The most interesting part will be to bring a 1-1/4" with #1s underground 50' from a new utility service, to an exterior rated Fire Pump ATS, 160' surface mounted PVC with two expansion joints through the building lobby into the existing fire pump room.
The interior conduit will have a double drywall 2-hour survivability chase built around it.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Good luck, I hope it goes smooth. I look forward to seeing some pics. It should be a fun project.


----------



## magicone2571 (Apr 29, 2021)

Looks like fun. Is there a specific reason for having to change a lot of the feeders?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I walked the job yesterday.
Most of the feeders will remain.
I just asked the draftsman to call out aluminum for everything we touch just in case the wire isn’t long enough, can’t be spliced or not properly sized.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Southeast, not too change the subject here, but do you ever miss doing the work on all these projects your company does?


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

Southeast Power said:


> The most interesting part will be to bring a 1-1/4" with #1s underground 50' from a new utility service, to an exterior rated Fire Pump ATS, 160' surface mounted PVC with two expansion joints through the building lobby into the existing fire pump room.
> The interior conduit will have a double drywall 2-hour survivability chase built around it.


Last time I ran a fire pump feeder through a building I was told 2" of concrete or mineral insulated cable. We used Mi cable.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

Southeast Power said:


> Miami speak.


"...to be readably and visible" is too?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I could never sit down and do a bid on a project like that. I am much to distractable. lol


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

The engineer could’ve rendered the final line scales and types so you can better differentiate the new and existing. Simplify “existing to remain” with “EX” plus make all exiting equipment lines dashed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> Southeast, not too change the subject here, but do you ever miss doing the work on all these projects your company does?


I’m not sure I understand. These are mostly design build projects. I hands on manage most of them.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I could never sit down and do a bid on a project like that. I am much to distractable. lol


It wasn’t a competitive bid project.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We installed the fire pump ATS, the 800amp generator distribution panel, a 200amp ATS and a 200 amp panel all after lunch today.
We also surface mounted about 80' of 1-1/4" PVC with two expansion couplings







see that little 4 wheel cart in the lower left of the pic. That is a hydraulic table lift. It has a 500lb capacity and extends 30" with very fine control of both the up and down direction.
Its a game changer when surface mounting equipment like this.
All of these went up in less than 1 hour.








We used a small hand held heater to get around an obstruction.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We used these Arlington click straps.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I brought the hot box for them to use for the rest of the run.
The legs will come off of the bottom of that red fire pump ATS.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Southeast Power said:


> I’m not sure I understand. These are mostly design build projects. I hands on manage most of them.


I mean do you miss the work. Like the actual work.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Man they need to get their maintenance guy in there to paint that cheap red panel. It just does not match the rest of them. Might as well paint over those useless labels too. On second thought just paint it all blue.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> I mean do you miss the work. Like the actual work.


This is my work, I plan to retire in about 20 months.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MotoGP1199 said:


> Man they need to get their maintenance guy in there to paint that cheap red panel. It just does not match the rest of them. Might as well paint over those useless labels too. On second thought just paint it all blue.


After the final, they can paint it pink camo if they want.
Lol.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Just a few developments
about $10,000 worth of PVC was delivered:








Then the panelboards were connected together:








The 225 amp feeders headed to the existing junction boxes:








Old Jim, tired of working outside trying to get fired:


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

> Old Jim, tired of working outside trying to get fired:


 that's funny


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Where is Jim's hotbox?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Well maybe if Jim didn't have to operate the HEAT GUN in Miami in July he'd smile a bit more?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Southeast Power said:


> We used these Arlington click straps.
> View attachment 157252


Did you ever use these before? I have used the small ones, they did not hold up for me.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Forge Boyz said:


> Where is Jim's hotbox?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


We have one but, I think it wouldn't fit back in and it needed the hand job.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

splatz said:


> Did you ever use these before? I have used the small ones, they did not hold up for me.


I have a few hundred of them in 2" at a Marina. They have been out there in the sun since 2012 and show no sign of failure


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We started digging after lunch today
























There will be 
3-4"
5- 3/4
2- 1-1/4"

We will be stubbing 
1-1/4 and 1-2-1/2 into the existing tenant riser.
It has 10 sets of 350al
We will add one set of AL 250s for a 200amp future clubhouse
And 125 amp conductors for the existing fire pump.
We saw cut out the slab in front of the utility TX 
We dug down and found a large slug of concrete between the bottom of the slab, right in front of the secondary window and a cast iron rain water leader.
Lucky day


----------

